# Housepet Website Like BYH/BYC



## MiniGoatsRule (Oct 14, 2019)

Hey y'all, I have a cat who randomly sprayed in my closet. He always false sprays, but never really let's anything out... Does anybody know about a website like BYH or BYC that is about housepets in general preferably, if not, just cats and dogs, if not, just cats?


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 15, 2019)

Not that I know of...
But you could post your questions about pets here, probably the random ramblings section would be best


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Oct 15, 2019)

Okay, thanks so much, @AmberLops, I owe you one


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 15, 2019)

MiniGoatsRule said:


> Okay, thanks so much, @AmberLops, I owe you one


No problem


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 21, 2020)

MiniGoatsRule said:


> Hey y'all, I have a cat who randomly sprayed in my closet. He always false sprays, but never really let's anything out... Does anybody know about a website like BYH or BYC that is about housepets in general preferably, if not, just cats and dogs, if not, just cats?


I'm looking for the exact same thing... I have tons of pets, but I'm really looking for a forum topic for cats and dogs alone... Mainly I have cats... if you find one before me... Just let me know... Thanks


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 19, 2020)

MiniGoatsRule said:


> Hey y'all, I have a cat who randomly sprayed in my closet. He always false sprays, but never really let's anything out... Does anybody know about a website like BYH or BYC that is about housepets in general preferably, if not, just cats and dogs, if not, just cats?


we have the same issue about cats spraying one part of the house... what usually do is to prepare a water spray, and every time she goes to that part of the house I spray her.. she eventually stopped


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Feb 25, 2020)

YourRabbitGirl said:


> we have the same issue about cats spraying one part of the house... what usually do is to prepare a water spray, and every time she goes to that part of the house I spray her.. she eventually stopped


I'll keep it in mind, thanks @YourRabbitGirl


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 9, 2020)

MiniGoatsRule said:


> I'll keep it in mind, thanks @YourRabbitGirl


Yeah!! I just actually had one, Sprayed on the fridge that we use to sell Ice cream. Darn Cat. I need to clean that off. I will smell if I won't.


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Mar 10, 2020)

YourRabbitGirl said:


> Yeah!! I just actually had one, Sprayed on the fridge that we use to sell Ice cream. Darn Cat. I need to clean that off. I will smell if I won't.


Cats... That's why I only have barn cats that don't leave hair everywhere, roll on important receipts, SPRAY IN YOUR CLOSET... Well, and the one housecat who does all the stuff I said the barn cats didn't do


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Our best friends have an incontinent cat.  He’s been on meds a lonnng time.  She even tried acupuncture!!  Didn’t work.  Now they just deal with it and wash the sheets a ton.  But, surprisingly, it doesn’t smell there!👍


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 13, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Our best friends have an incontinent cat.  He’s been on meds a lonnng time.  She even tried acupuncture!!  Didn’t work.  Now they just deal with it and wash the sheets a ton.  But, surprisingly, it doesn’t smell there!👍


Here in the Philippines we have a lot of stray cats. too many actually it borders from pets, they are pest now.


----------

